# Humans in a Bunny World



## Lexi01 (Aug 15, 2014)

My name is Lexi and my husbands name is Scott. We are new to rabbits and currently have 2. One doe of unknown origin, Gizmo, she's 8 months old and a super sweet bunny (with an attitude!). We also have our newest bundle of joy Billy. She's a 2 1/2 month old lionhead/rex mix. They have the best personalities ! 

Our goals are to 100% litter train and to bond them. I love DIY stuff so I hope to include as many tutorials and tips on doing things yourself. I'm not sure if this will be a successful thread but I have hope! I mostly want to share how cute they are and get some peaks at your cute bunnies! Any tips , tricks, and DIY's welcome! Thanks everyone


----------



## stitch&flopsy (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey, what kind of cage do you have them in? I was just wondering because with you liking DIY (I love DIY too) you could make a bunny NIC condo once yet are bonded I wish you luck on bonding I recently bonded my two bunnies and I was lucky that they were FULLY bonded in only 6 days!


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 15, 2014)

stitch&flopsy said:


> Hey, what kind of cage do you have them in? I was just wondering because with you liking DIY (I love DIY too) you could make a bunny NIC condo once yet are bonded I wish you luck on bonding I recently bonded my two bunnies and I was lucky that they were FULLY bonded in only 6 days!


My phone wasn't letting me upload pictures for that first post so I had to get on a computer. 

Our newest creation is this $5 dresser turned bunny cage for Billy (harlequin rex/lionhead). 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=81587 here's a link to the thread on how to make it. 

And we built our first cage out of pallets and chicken wire for Gizmo (grey mutt). It opens via the top I need to put a door on it so she can go in and out freely. 



Also... Here's a hay feeder we've been trying out. I work at a hotel so we have loootttsss of empty oatmeal containers (that happens to be the same size as those cardboard toys stuff with hay that $10 at a pet store) so I cut some slits in it and shoved hay in it. It's a good way to keep hay semi contained while also feeding them...

P.S. - Sorry if the pictures are out of order....me and the photo uploader are not getting along today :crash


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 16, 2014)

Made these yummy bun treats today. They seemed to be a big hit as they were gobbled immediately! 

Recipe:
1/4 cup pellets
1/4 cup oats
1 banana
1 carrot
Blend and/or mash ingredients separately. Then (I usually use my hands) mash everything together and roll it out on a baking sheet (use wax paper!! I didn't and it caused issues >:|) then score it with a pizza cutter for easy break away pieces. 


Cook on 200 for about an hour then turn the heat off and leave in the oven for about 2 hours or until completely dry. 

P.s. If you use less banana you can throw in some chopped strawberries too. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MILU (Aug 21, 2014)

Your bunnies are really cute, they must have loved the treats! Hmm as I don't have bunnies anymore, maybe I can make some for myself, exchanging the pellets for something else.  The funny thing is I've actually copied the recipe and if I'm brave enough, I'll try a version for humans... haha
The dresser that turned into a bunny cage looks great - good job!


----------



## Troller (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, cute buns and a great hutch! Nice treats as well, my wife made something similar one time that our rabbits and birds could share and it was a hit. You sound like good bunny parents and the buns look happy.


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! I was thinking about throwing some bird seed in them like those hard chews you buy at the store for rabbits. But then I read that seeds and nuts are bad for rabbits and now I'm scared so I didn't 

So.... we rescued two lionhead/dwarfs (I think) yesterday.... I had to pull out the birthday card so Scott would let me get them (my 21st birthday is next month woo!!!). They are so adorable! The owners said the pet store said they were dwarfs but they clearly both have manes. So they are at least half lionhead. The buck, Gatsby, was drooling on me on the car ride over, and they have some long nails but no drool since then and they appear to be healthy. They are both very active and docile. I did have to break up a bunny fight between Lola (new doe) and Billy (baby doe) when I tried introducing them... Billy bit me!!!!? Now she's been licking me trying to make up for it. It was pretty hilarious seeing this tiny baby charge in a jealous rage towards someone twice her size lol


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry accidently posted that too soon, then got timed out editing it  shouldn't try to do this at work...

Anyways I was told both rabbits came with a cage and everything they needed which was the reason me and Scott were willing to take them. I showed up and Gatsby didn't have a cage at all, I have no idea what they housed him in. And Lola had this terrible rusty bottom cage with cardboard covering escape holes. I felt so terrible for them I couldn't leave them. So Gatsby spent yesterday in the bathtub while we built his outdoor hutch. Lola is still in her cage I plan to build hers over the next two days. 

I don't know how Scott puts up with my rabbit addiction. He's amazing! I tried being a big girl and making the cage all by my **** self..... but its much harder building one from scratch than turning a dresser into one lol. It turns out I am TERRIBLE with a drill.. I drilled a hole in my hand... got millions of pricks from the rabbit wire... splinters and cuts galore... Then he comes in and makes it look like its nothing.... Thank god for men and power tools.

Anywho here is Gatsby the new buck and his new hutch. I will post pictures of Lola, she moves too much, everything comes out blurry >:0!

Edit:
I just noticed you can see gizmo threw the glass door on the left  haha


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 23, 2014)

So that sex change fairy people speak of showed up yesterday.... Billy our 3 month old hopeful doe grew some testies it appears! I noticed some pink where there wasn't pink before when i was scratching her...his belly last night. She is now a he... Good thing we chose a universal name  

So now we have 2 does... 2 bucks... anyone else smell kits in the air?? :0.. Scott would kill me haha

Also! We finished Lola's outdoor hutch today so she can join Gatsby outside. I was also able to snap some picks of her! She is the hardest rabbit to take pictures of everything turns out blurry! They don't do her justice, you cant see her mane or how silky she is really. I'm almost thinking she's part satin from how soft and shiny her coat is. But I've never seen a satin up close  

We FINALLY made progress bonding Gizmo and Billy. Gizmo let Billy groom her for a minute for the first time!!! Then Gizmo started trying to move around more and smell Billy's bum and started acting crazy again. So we separated them. But they have never groomed each other thus far, Gizmo didn't groom Billy though. It's kinda sad... just as we are making progress bonding them we find out Billy is a boy and we can't let them run around together even if we get them bonded, because we don't want any kits just yet. 

On the positive side the new buns are warming up nicely! Gatsby comes up to the door for pets every time we're near ! Lola is doing good as well but since we just put her in her new home today she's a little on edge. I went to open the door and pet her and she ran to the corner and thumped at me :0!! She's a sweet heart though. 

Here's some pictures of them bonding, the new cages (still need to paint them), and some of the new buns! And one of Billy sleeping on her back because it's so funny. Scott was holding her upside down and she fell asleep so he put her on the floor lol 

:wiggle


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 23, 2014)

Gorgeous bunnies! There all so cute! The hutches you made are awesome!


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ahh! Bonding is going so swell  Billy just snuggles up to gizmo and falls asleep, and gizmo grooms billy now! It was so cute. It's so surprising given that they have such a size difference and are not neutered. I'm so excited! But.... Gizmo is such an attention ho! She is constantly shoving her nose at/under/around billy to try to get him to groom her and he just wants to look around or go to sleep. Then when she doesn't get attention she nips at him then billy nips back then they're both on edge. I want to say they're bonded but Gizmo is so moody and neither of them are neutered. I guess it doesn't matter soon they can't be together anyways 

More good news! gizmo and Gatsby both have beds so we got some $5 comfy beds for lola and billy


----------



## pani (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh, Gatsby and Lola are such sweeties! What a surprise to see that you'd expanded your bunny clan.  I'm glad that Billy and Gizmo's bonding is going well, although it's annoying that you'll need to separate them to avoid unwanted litters! Are you going to get Giz fixed at all?


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 26, 2014)

I plan on getting them all fixed, I'll have to get one done every paycheck.. or every other paycheck lol But I have yet to find a vet around here I'm overly impressed with. Are your buns fixed? Clementine is so adorable!


----------



## pani (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, they are.  I introduced them after Felix was fixed when Clem was a baby, and they stayed together up until the time she was fixed with only a few bouts of fighting/mounting. He even kept checking up on her while she was recovering from her surgery and they're now together all the time.


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 26, 2014)

Awe that's awesome.


----------



## Lexi01 (Sep 13, 2014)

I haven't been on too much lately, I've been on a classic novel reading binge at work instead of bunny forums 
Not a whole lot is going on. We're working on bonding Billy and Gastby now they do really good and there's been no fights yet. Gatsby chases billy slowly he'll take a step then billy takes a step away then Gatsby tries to mount billy's head..... and repeat. 

Billy escaped the other night! Totally my fault though. We live in a basebent apartment with a patio halfway underground under the deck (if that makes sense?) and we block off the stairs with plywood and let the buns run around out there. Welll.... I may have forgot he was out there when we went to the gym... and the plywood may have blown down from a windstorm that hit while we were at the gym.... and he may have made it all the way to the bushes in the backyard. We got back right at sunset and I saw the cage door open and the gate down and was like "s****#$^$^*@@(#$[email protected]#". We have a slough out behind the property with a bunch of high weeds and running water and I was so scared he fell in and drowned  right as there was almost no light left to search by Scott found him 5 feet from the deck hiding in the bushes. I sure learned my lesson! 

Anywho I just wanted to share how awesome pinterest is for finding bunny ideas. If anyone also is a pinterest addict and would like to follow my bunny board here is a link 
http://www.pinterest.com/lexi010101/

I realized I haven't posted any new pictures of Billy, he's almost full grown now! So adorable and starting to get some major fluff under his chin and cheaks.


----------

